# Carina Snake Biter - Nov. 2007 to Aug. 30, 2010



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Story starts like so many others. An online ad for a “vicious biting rat”…need to get rid of, snake is frightened of it now.

I emailed, and discovered this rat was female and was biting everything and everyone. Every day they took her out of her tank and put her in with the snake…for 2 weeks. She bit the people, she bit the snake, until it was terribly frightened of her. They also told me that it could never be a pet since it was truly vicious and they were VERY hesitant to let me have her as a pet. Finally I convinced them and they were so happy to get rid of this monster plaguing their life, they delivered her to me. 

I met them downstairs in my lobby and they practically threw the box at me. I opened it up not knowing what the heck I was getting, and saw these bright black eyes peering up at me. I just scooped her up and kissed her right on the face. The “Monster” was a 5-6 week old black rex berk girly. I popped her on my shoulder and she happily stayed there as I taught the people about pet rats.

Carina Snake Biter had arrived, and feisty that she was she never bit again.



















She was a whirlwind as a baby, practically vibrating with energy all the time. I introduced her to Shadow, Otto and Wilbur.

Wilbur was the best Uncle and let the little monster take him down LOL









Sweet old Shadow was her mother figure









Uncle Otto was her friend









Carina became a stocky woolly bear who…would…not…dangle!









Silly sweet Carina, the start of her head hugs…









Give me that hand!









Someone has a full mouth









Still…will…not…dangle!









Give me that treat!!









Starting to feel better after her bout with SV









Why do you bother?









My 3 little survivor ladies









A new family 









My last head hug

















I am sure her Godparents SQ and Godmother are both grieving, just as much as I, that this bright little spirit is gone. ((hugs)) to you both…she was a special one.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

D: No!!!

 So cute.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I love squishy rex girls.

Her personality reminds me of my girl Bono, scrappy yet loving.
She is a beautiful rat. RIP play hard at the bridge.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

What a little fighter! I can just imagine the expressions on their face as you popped her onto your shoulder lol. Play hard!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

R.I.P what a special girl, sorry for your loss.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Carina!  She reminds me so much of Lothar, I have to go hug him now in honor of her. 

I'd reckon she taught that snake a thing or two...I can picture it, years later, hiding frantically from some rat they try to feed it, going, "Get me some food that doesn't fight back!"


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of the loss of Carina. She was a beautiful little girl and her coat reminds me of my own male rat, Diesel. When I return home from work, he is getting extra kisses to honor the saved like of Carina. May she rest in peace <3


----------

